# Peeling decals



## LouB (Jul 1, 2017)

Guys, how best to secure these?  It would be a crime to loose them.Thanks


----------



## WVBicycles (Jul 1, 2017)

scotch tape maybe


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 1, 2017)

I've bought decals and rim foils from a few vendors,, my favorite is cyclomondo
http://cyclomondo.net/page17.htm
his gold, especially is better than most
Greg is Australia, but he gets it done


----------



## WVBicycles (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah I bought a few decals from Velocals prices are good and shipping is fast


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 2, 2017)

I've bought decals from Velocals, too, but Greg - Cyclomondo - his foils and golds are Much better


----------



## LouB (Jul 2, 2017)

Really want to keep the original ones on the bike.  They are in decent condition, just the edges lifting.  Does anyone have any experience with glueing down the edges; best glue to use and best technique?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 2, 2017)

I have been wanting to do the same thing, but have not tried. My first attempt would be to use contact cement applied with a fine brush.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 2, 2017)

I've had luck fixing original decals with micro sol / micro set and liquid decal film. Do some searching on the products and youll find lots of model building forums with how to's and tips and tricks.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> I've had luck fixing original decals with micro sol / micro set and liquid decal film. Do some searching on the products and youll find lots of model building forums with how to's and tips and tricks.




*Does that stuff work on stickers too?

I'd use some of this. Spray in a cup and then brush on the edges. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Super..._8903vry57826_pcrid_73529847528335_pkw__pmt__




*


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 2, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> *Does that stuff work on stickers too?*



Like vinyl stickers? Doubt it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

The OP is calling a sticker a decal, Two different animals in my book.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 2, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The OP is calling a sticker a decal, Two different animals in my book.



Oh I see, my phone wasn't displaying the photos, thought we were talking water transfer decals. My apologies.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 2, 2017)

Those are stickers.  Zippo lighter fluid or naptha, NOT barbecue lighter fluid will dissolve the stickum, then you can re-stick them with something else.  I haven't done that but would guess that contact cement or superglue would work.  Superglue does not do well in  wet conditions, so if you ride the bike keep that in mind.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 2, 2017)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Those are stickers.  Zippo lighter fluid or naptha, NOT barbecue lighter fluid will dissolve the stickum, then you can re-stick them with something else.  I haven't done that but would guess that contact cement or superglue would work.  Superglue does not do well in  wet conditions, so if you ride the bike keep that in mind.



I've successfully reapplied the sticker on schwinn approved center pull brakes using a similar method. I peeled the rest of the sticker off cleaned it fully with zippo fluid and then sprayed the back with super 33 spray glue...let it tack up and then apply. Apply pressure over night.


----------



## morton (Jul 3, 2017)

I tried reattaching a sticker using hot melt glue.  I worked like a charm except a little extra squeezed out from the edges and I still haven't been able to get rid of it completely.

If I try it again, I would make a masking tape border so when I pressed down the sticker, the extra would spill out onto the tape. 

Anyway, proceed with caution.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 3, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I've bought decals and rim foils from a few vendors,, my favorite is cyclomondo
> http://cyclomondo.net/page17.htm
> his gold, especially is better than most
> Greg is Australia, but he gets it done



what he said - this seems like a no-brainer


----------



## LouB (Jul 5, 2017)

I've got a can of that 3M Super 77 sitting on my shelf. I'll give that a try. Thanks all
Lou


----------

